# Rest in Peace Fluffy



## A1APassion

We lost Fluffy tonight. I started the baytril Tuesday when I mentioned she didn't seem herself on a different thread that Twitch started about the sickies at her place. I took her to the vet that afternoon & they told me they didn't think it was respiratory related. I continued the baytril just in case. 

I'm kind of in shock, my daughter is crying it out... Fluffy was her sweet 16 b-day present. The rest of the family is kind of numb at the moment. She was the Queen of the group, a real take no sh*t, spunky gal that was a bundle of energy. I'm going to miss her. At least she is with her little ones now, she was a wonderful Mommy & I'm sure they are happy to be reunited with her.


----------



## madeittothemoon

I'm so sorry.


----------



## twitch

i'm sorry to hear that. my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Berks

sorry for the loss of your lil loved one


----------



## reachthestars

I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## ratcals

I'm sorry.


----------



## A1APassion

Thank you everyone for your kindness.

There really is nothing to be sorry about. She had a wonderful life. She was loved & pampered. She had wonderful "sisters" to snuggle with. She could not have had a better life. 

I will miss her... but I will never regret having her in my life. I am definitely not sorry to have known her. When I think of her I smile but I still tear up, that is bound to happen for some time to come. I look forward to the day when I can see her smiling little pink face in my mind & just smile. 

I talked with the vet again today. She definitely thinks it was kidney failure & that is something that neither of us could have done anything about.


----------



## Nightfallspy

Don't worry she had a great life, and loved you, she may not be with you now, but she'll always be with you in your heart


----------



## rat_ratscal

its weird, every time i read this kinda stuff a sad song comes on and i start crying, like right now : (

im glad to hear what a great life she had, she probably couldnt have had a better mommy


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Very sorry, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Im so sorry


----------



## Squeak

I am so sorry for your loss  . Fluffy was probably a wonderful rat to own.


----------

